# Black truss marks on vaulted ceiling?



## jondoe (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello my first post. 

I am looking to buy a house and noticed in the vaulted ceiling that you can see the truss out lined in black on the outter interior wall. The home is about 16 years old and I noticed small cracks in the corners and about 1 1/2" of the ceiling edge is drooping. Is this something I that could be huge problems for me?

Sorry if my questions are easy fixes but, I have never really did anything to a house before. All information is welcome. 

jondoe


----------



## triple D (Feb 11, 2008)

Please before proceeding call a (licensed trained) inspector. The house has got to be over 100 grand in todays day, whats a home inspection? 300-500 dollars? The black marks on ceiling at trusses and nails are commonly lots of candles in home. Sagging ceiling could be water from roof, if roof is dry ceiling could be re-screwed and mud and texture touch up, followed by re-paint. Good luck on house...


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2008)

For a good home inspector try, www.ashi.com for an unbiased professional organization. There is usually someone in your area.
This is the only way to get to know everything you can before purchasing your home, good luck.


----------



## guyod (Feb 11, 2008)

Trusses have a common problem of lifting in the center. It has something to do with the wood drying out uneven. A good drywaller knows how to compensate for this. If this is the cause then it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## handyguys (Feb 21, 2008)

The black outline could be just dirt or it could also be mold. If the area above the drywall is not properly insulated the trusses get colder than the drywall and moisture condenses on those areas and mold grows. If there is an attic above then adding insulation is easy. If there is no attic then its a mess to fix properly and could involve removing the drywall and using a spray foam insulation and re-drywalling. 

To test for mold use a bit of bleach on a q-tip. If it goes away with bleach its mold, if the q-tip transfers the dirt on to it then it is just dirt.

I second the home inspection bet even those can leave stuff uncovered.


----------

